

Show HN: SyncFiddle – A real-time HTML, CSS and JavaScript multi-user editor - polygonplanet
http://syncfiddle.net/

======
chid
This is really neat. Is it likely going to be always free?

~~~
polygonplanet
Thanks! I'm going to continue with free.

